# Deere parts diagrams



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Parts counter guy says this has to be disassembled to know what I need, which seems impractical to me.

I'm looking for the hydraulic suction line o-rings on a 7320. The fiche shows two different styles of seal mechanism at the rear end housing. Is there a way to determine which one is right for your tractor without draining the trans and pulling the line? This is in the Drive Systems --> Suction Line section. There are no serial number designations for the o-rings. I've seen this before where there will be a boxed and non-boxed diagram, but haven't really found a connection or designation for the boxed diagram.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If one reads the parts description on tube(key 1) it states to sub these parts below sn XXXXXX

(  (D) (F) (ORD AL164112, L156224, L41860, 51M7119) which is the later style seals


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

@Tx Jim, I see you are looking at the old John Deere parts catalog. I've been forcing myself to use the new one since they plan to disable the old catalog the end of this month. The newer catalog appears to leave out these details.

For my 7320 with a 3x,xxx serial number, electric reverser, and 16 speed PowerQuad Plus, would you deduce that I need two #4 o-rings since the lower serial numbers use the #7 o-ring?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I've been forcing myself to use the new one since they plan to disable the old catalog the end of this month. The newer catalog appears to leave out these details.


Could it perhaps be to give the $160 an hour guys some billable hours? :huh:

Sorry couldn't help myself, blame it on SWMN, I hope those rates stay in his area, BTW.

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

paoutdoorsman

In my old age I hate change with a passion. I think some of the same info is available on JD parts advisor if one looks for it. After further research I think your tractor needs parts(keys 4 & 5) 2ea- L78546 & 2 ea-L79197


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Is it me or does deere have the most confusing parts lookup? To me cats sis web is much better.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

StxPecans said:


> Is it me or does deere have the most confusing parts lookup? To me cats sis web is much better.


I never really found it that confusing before(old listing)......but it sure can be now if you are using their new listing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Agree, no real issue with the old one. Going to take some time to relearn how to read the new one but I have already found some useful information on the new one that in unavailable on the other one.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IH 1586 said:


> Agree, no real issue with the old one. Going to take some time to relearn how to read the new one but I have already found some useful information on the new one that in unavailable on the other one.


I am sure you are right about the learning curve.....it will just take some time. New tricks and old dogs don't go hand in hand. Change is inevitable and some changes are dreaded much more than others. I am just having a hard time with getting through the sections when trying to locate a specific part that I need a visual on.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

To my way of thinking Kubota parts is a lot more difficult than the older JD parts but I was familiar with JD parts from 21+ years of employment at a JD dealer. On Kubota to locate inj pump &/or injectors you sure won't find them under fuel system but listed under engine segment. IIRC I've noticed some late model JD tractor parts schematics are similar to Kubota's parts schematics for IP's & injectors.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Well Tx Jim, we'd have lost that bet. I ordered up both seal styles so I wouldn't be stuck with a drained transmission waiting on parts. I still wonder if the boxed diagram is supposed to indicate something.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

StxPecans said:


> Is it me or does deere have the most confusing parts lookup? To me cats sis web is much better.


Nah, if you want something that really sucks try using a microfiche to look parts up for a MF4880


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Nah, if you want something that really sucks try using a microfiche to look parts up for a MF4880


Found a guy a couple weeks ago that has lots of older MF manuals. Bought a couple of service manuals. Need any books?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

paoutdoorsman

It's difficult to out guess JD parts & my knowledge of machines built after the early 90's is very limited.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

@ Tx Jim, yeah I hear you. For the most part I have no issue finding the right Deere parts, but occasionally I run into situations like this. One that surprised me, last year I had a 2011 7330 that needed a new hydraulic pump, and JD was not able to tell me which pump I needed.


----------

